

Government, Not Business, Has Been the Source of Breakthrough Innovation - seoguru
http://www.epi.org/blog/government-business-source-breakthrough/

======
joshuaellinger
It's not just technology.

My favorite example is the Eire canal. It wasn't a technology breakthrough but
it was a massively successful use of public money.

I wish we had the political will do something of real scale with solar before
we cook the planent.

